# Brightly colored tarantulas + questions



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

Hey guys, I was wondering if there is a list of brightly colored tarantula species ranging from difficulty of care. 

Also if you want to get a pair of gloves to make sure even if it tries to bite it cant, any recommendations?

I hear avicularia versicolor are bright but on youtube they barely look colorful...

Just no old world species. 

Asides from that is there a list of species that are more active than others? 


Is it a good idea to get one nearly fully grown?

Please and thank you.


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

P.s. I don't intend to handle them. Just want to be able to see it out often. Bonus points for non skittish/defensive. Even more bonus points if their face/head is lighter colored that you can actually see their eyes. Something about the eyes fascinates me.


----------



## ZHESSWA (Apr 12, 2018)

If you have no intention to hold then I wouldn't worry about gloves. As far as brightly colored beginners B. Hamorii or C. Versicolor would be the way to go. B. Hamorii is a classic t and a great beginner. It's fairly slow growing, so that would be something to consider, I personally would go for a 2 inch+ specimen of that species. The Veriscolor is also great and it's an arboreal. It's going to need a taller set up than the Hamorii, but the colors are stunning! The Hamorii is more forgiving for beginner mistakes, but if you do the proper research the Versi is doable. Once you gain some experience that would open the door to more brightly colored NWs like B. Boehmei, A. Geniculata, C.  cyaneopubescens but these guys have a bit more attitude or speed compared to the Versi and Hamorii

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rhysandfish (Apr 12, 2018)

For gloves and if you’re 1000% serious about wanting bite proof gloves, Midwest Tongs has amazing gloves for even the most powerful venomous snakes. Versicolors are a good choice along with C. cyanopubescens. I personally like H. sp “Colombia”s as they’re extremely pretty and show adult coloration within a couple months. Oooh! I forgot to mention E. cyanognathus. Very cool species but a little more on the bitey defensive NW side, but very cool to raise from slings.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Apr 12, 2018)

Gloves wont help much with tarantulas, and can actually hinder your dexterity IMO. Never used them and never will. Fingers should always be kept at a distance, tongs are your best friend. Good thinking sticking to NWs for now, keep in mind that they can all still be somewhat skittish and defensive. Lucky for you, colorful species are plentiful in the hobby. 

Anything brachypelma, makes for a fine beginner species, and some are quite vibrantly colored...all extremely hardy as well. My personal favorites are albiceps, hamorii and boehmei. 















Another stunning NW terrestrial would be P.sazimai. Beautiful spiders with lots of personality, but they can be more high strung, and they are quite fast IME...so keep that in mind.





The next contenders are mostly recommended as intermediate species due to their skittishness, speed and defensive tendencies. Nhandu are among my favorites, they get big and eat anything that moves. Generally much more feisty though, so not always the best option for someone just getting started in the hobby.










Last but not least we have C.cyaneopubescens, gorgeous spiders that go through interesting color changes as they grow. They tend to be on the skittish side, not very defensive IME but still prone to bolting. Care is simple and they are super hardy.





Welcome to the boards!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 12, 2018)

Being bitten really shouldn't be a concern if you're not going to be handling. There are people on here that have been in the hobby for _years_ and have never been bitten. But, more to your actual question. Here are some species to look out for. I also included my personal opinion on difficulty of care rated from 1 to 10; 1 being the easiest, 10 being the hardest.

B. cabocla - Generally slightly skittish. Very interesting coloration (red head with black body/legs). A relatively small tarantula, but I wouldn't consider it a dwarf. Always out, great display spider. Requires slightly damp substrate, but handles dry spells very well once they're a juvenile. Care level: 3/10 just because of the humidity.


C. cyaneopubescens - The typical Greenbottle Blue. Generally very skittish, but out quite often. The webbing they produce is a huge positive to many people. Can be kept on predominantly dry substrate. Care level: 2/10 due to their skittish nature.

B. hamorii/B. smithi - Classic tarantula, everyone has seen these. Bone dry substrate, hide, water dish. That's all. Great coloration, but adults can be very pricey. Care level: 1/10, couldn't be any easier.


H. sp. "Columbia" - Both the Klein and Gross variants look (basically) the same, with the main difference being their size. They are extremely skittish, but typically just bolt for their web-tubes. Another great display spider, if for no other reason than their webbing. They prefer it slightly humid, but again, tolerate dry spells very well. Care level - 4/10 due to their skittishness, humidity requirements, and the Klein's size (smaller tarantulas escape easier, a proper enclosure is a must).


Anything from Euathlus - E. truculentus, E. sp. "Green"/"Blue"/"Red", anything really. Great display spiders, fairly small without being too small, and interesting colors in my opinion. All are kept predominantly dry, but I give mine a good "rain" every month or so. Care level - 2/10.


A. chalcodes - My personal favorite beginner spider. Adult females are relatively cheap, and their care couldn't be easier. Generally very calm and many shun their hides, they're usually out to see. Care level - 1/10, couldn't be easier.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if there is a list of brightly colored tarantula species ranging from difficulty of care.


I doubt anyone will spend the hours it would take to comprise such a list.


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Also if you want to get a pair of gloves to make sure even if it tries to bite it cant, any recommendations?


Gloves that could prevent fang penetration would be ill advised as anything that thick would greatly hinder ones dexterity making you more clumbsy and at risk for errors. Experience is *by far* your best tool to avoid bites.


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I hear avicularia versicolor are bright but on youtube they barely look colorful...


First, they are now in the genus Caribina....second, they are stunning in person and since you keep them in person and not on youtube, in person is all that matters.













Resized952016112095185204



__ cold blood
__ Nov 20, 2016
__ 4



						versicolor juvie
					
















Resized952017010795161448



__ cold blood
__ Jan 13, 2017



						versi
					
















mm versi



__ cold blood
__ Nov 1, 2017



						on the way to a date
					
















MM C. versicolor



__ cold blood
__ Nov 1, 2017






Lastly, there around 30 Avic species (and close relatives), so the variety is astounding and many are gorgeous.













Avicularia sp. purple



__ cold blood
__ Mar 1, 2018
__ 1



						sp. purple
					






ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Just no old world species.


That limits you a lot...OWs can be stunning













Resized952017031195212148



__ cold blood
__ Mar 11, 2017
__ 3


















Resized952017031095020614



__ cold blood
__ Mar 10, 2017



						freshly molted LV female
					






ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Asides from that is there a list of species that are more active than others?


Ts are inherently not active on a regular basis.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Even more bonus points if their face/head is lighter colored that you can actually see their eyes. Something about the eyes fascinates me.


like N. chromatus













Resized952017030495233603



__ cold blood
__ Mar 5, 2017
__ 3



						feasting chromatus.
					
















Resized952017032795194140



__ cold blood
__ Mar 27, 2017
__ 5





or albiceps













albiceps



__ cold blood
__ Nov 11, 2017


















B. albiceps



__ cold blood
__ Nov 11, 2017
__ 2








This may qualify













pentaloris



__ cold blood
__ Jan 12, 2018
__
crypsidromus pentaloris
davus
davus mozinno
davus pentalore
davus pentaloris
guatemalan tiger rump
hapalopus pentaloris
pentaloris
pseudoschizopelma pentalore




						freshly molted

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

Rhysandfish said:


> For gloves and if you’re 1000% serious about wanting bite proof gloves, Midwest Tongs has amazing gloves for even the most powerful venomous snakes. Versicolors are a good choice along with C. cyanopubescens. I personally like H. sp “Colombia”s as they’re extremely pretty and show adult coloration within a couple months. Oooh! I forgot to mention E. cyanognathus. Very cool species but a little more on the bitey defensive NW side, but very cool to raise from slings.


Are the versicolors the martiniques? because youtube shows them as dull colored like dark with barely any bright.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Are the versicolors the martiniques? because youtube shows them as dull colored like dark with barely any bright.


Yes...pics don't always do them justice....their colors can vary, as I showed in my pics of them...but they are all beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Are the versicolors the martiniques? because youtube shows them as dull colored like dark with barely any bright.


Yes and they are one of the few species that are equally as stunning as slings. They are a beautiful species and definitely a looker at any stage of development.... This doesn't even do her justice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

I like some of the ones posted. If gloves are a thing I cannot use I would like something to transfer any tarantulas with 0 risk of being even touched by it. I thought of a makeshift ladel container a long stick connected to a really big collecting cup and another with maybe a net or something to keep it in without risk of it getting hurt or viceversa. 

Again 0 interest in handling. Just precautions.


As for slow growing tarantulas I would prefer faster growing tarantulas or atleast long lived enough I can get a sub adult.  I like the red rump with white body but I am not sure if they would burrow. 

I was thinking of buying a specimen from someone whose actually looked at it often enough.


Or do you guys have good recommendations? I am thinking I would wait until later this summer to prevent a cold tarantula. Same day shipping of course. I sort of love that n . chromatus but not sure about their personality.  

I did like this one black tarantula I saw with bright white curly hairs. Looked like a cactus.



cold blood said:


> Yes...pics don't always do them justice....their colors can vary, as I showed in my pics of them...but they are all beautiful.


can you get em in stores?


----------



## cold blood (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> If gloves are a thing I cannot use I would like something to transfer any tarantulas with 0 risk of being even touched by it


Catch cup...its that simple.....its what most of us use for transfers...zero contact and very safe.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> As for slow growing tarantulas I would prefer faster growing tarantulas


Many of these listed here grow fairly quickly aside from the Brachypelmas.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I like the red rump with white body but I am not sure if they would burrow.


That's Brachypelma albiceps.   Possibly the slowest growing Brachypelma, so don't get a sling.


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I am thinking I would wait until later this summer to prevent a cold tarantula. Same day shipping of course.


Spring is the best time, easily the safest....summer's high temps provide similar difficulties that winter does...although if the seller knows how to ship, you can pretty much order any time with confidence.

Under good conditions, there's nothing wrong with 2 day shipping, its perfectly safe.


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I sort of love that n . chromatus but not sure about their personality.


While they can be considered a beginner t, they are on the feistier side.   But they tend to be visible and not too difficult to deal with...some can be a little skittish though.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I did like this one black tarantula I saw with bright white curly hairs. Looked like a cactus.


B. albopilosum


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> can you get em in stores?


Don't shop stores...shop dealers specializing in tarantulas...there is no more expensive route for buying ts than pet stores.   Our classified section is filled with exceptional sellers...every single seller here has a corresponding review page (its a requirement), so you can shop and buy with confidence.

Waiting for things to show up locally _severely_ limits your possibilities.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

Also would they make use of a large exo terra?


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Also would they make use of a large exo terra?


Yes, although some users advise swapping out the screen top for acrylic with vent holes drilled in. C. versicolor requires very good ventilation. Stuffy, moist conditions are detrimental to their health. An well ventilated arboreal enclosure, dry sub, clean water dish always providing fresh water, climby things such as silk plants and a slab of cork bark. You're good to go.


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Catch cup...its that simple.....its what most of us use for transfers...zero contact and very safe.
> 
> Many of these listed here grow fairly quickly aside from the Brachypelmas.
> 
> ...


That sounds good. About the chromatus, is there a way to handle it? are these the ones that refuse to hide? I atleast want something I can see at whatever time (except moults). Whats the average life span for these species?



Little Grey Spider said:


> Yes, although some users advise swapping out the screen top for acrylic with vent holes drilled in. C. versicolor requires very good ventilation. Stuffy, moist conditions are detrimental to their health. An well ventilated arboreal enclosure, dry sub, clean water dish always providing fresh water, climby things such as silk plants and a slab of cork bark. You're good to go.


nice


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

I also love whatever this is.... if its actually that bright


----------



## cold blood (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> About the chromatus, is there a way to handle it?


I thought you weren't interested in handling....chromatus isn't one you would want to handle.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> are these the ones that refuse to hide?


Most sit in the open....I have several AF chromatus and all have actually barricaded their hides, making them useless...so I see them always.   But there is individual variance with all ts, and any individual can hide or burrow...but most chromatus IME, especially larger ones, don't.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Whats the average life span for these species?


Males would live 2-5 years...females would live 14-20 years....ball park.


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I also love whatever this is.... if its actually that bright


Yeah, that's versicolor...the one you said you weren't impressed with on you tube....lmao

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

cold blood said:


> I thought you weren't interested in handling....chromatus isn't one you would want to handle.
> 
> Most sit in the open....I have several AF chromatus and all have actually barricaded their hides, making them useless...so I see them always.   But there is individual variance with all ts, and any individual can hide or burrow...but most chromatus IME, especially larger ones, don't.
> 
> ...


Right I dont mean to handle as in touching it. I mean how to get it in a container without touching it or near it



cold blood said:


> I thought you weren't interested in handling....chromatus isn't one you would want to handle.
> 
> Most sit in the open....I have several AF chromatus and all have actually barricaded their hides, making them useless...so I see them always.   But there is individual variance with all ts, and any individual can hide or burrow...but most chromatus IME, especially larger ones, don't.
> 
> ...


Yeah it looks pretty in that one pic. Is there a way to get a specimen that was someones pet  for a while? as this could tell me its personality. 


For arboreal tarantulas does it need dirt floors or can you use other subatrait?

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Right I dont mean to handle as in touching it. I mean how to get it in a container without touching it or near it


Same as any tarantula.   Catch cups work for all tarantulas....bigger ts just need bigger cups, smaller ts need smaller cups....so simple.

There are other hands off techniques you can look up as well, such as the bag method.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Yeah it looks pretty in that one pic. Is there a way to get a specimen that was someones pet for a while? as this could tell me its personality.


Members here sell their ts they raised all the time...so yes, its possible.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> For arboreal tarantulas does it need dirt floors or can you use other subatrate?


Any t can be housed on *any* of the acceptable substrates (or any combination)...sub is a matter of personal preference for the keeper.  Use whatever substrate you want to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 12, 2018)

cold blood said:


> That's Brachypelma albiceps. Possibly the slowest growing Brachypelma, so don't get a sling.


I can confirm this... They grow *painfully *slowly, every other Brachypelma that I got at the same time as her is now a juvenile.

View media item 49384


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I hear avicularia versicolor are bright but on youtube they barely look colorful


*Caribena* versicolor, and;

View media item 48525View media item 47156View media item 45420View media item 45419View media item 42219View media item 38446View media item 38105
They're real purty.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I also love whatever this is.... if its actually that bright


That picture looks edited either with brightness or slight contrast.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Same as any tarantula.   Catch cups work for all tarantulas....bigger ts just need bigger cups, smaller ts need smaller cups....so simple.
> 
> There are other hands off techniques you can look up as well, such as the bag method.
> 
> ...


I guess I really like the looks of that white one. How old would you say it has to be before you know their personality?


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> *Caribena* versicolor, and;
> 
> View media item 48525View media item 47156View media item 45420View media item 45419View media item 42219View media item 38446View media item 38105
> They're real purty.



Oof that purplish one is pretty. That is a. versicolor?


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I guess I really like the looks of that white one. How old would you say it has to be before you know their personality?


Their temperament can change with the wind. Perfectly docile specimens can molt and suddenly become super defensive/skittish. I wouldn't rely upon past behavior predicting the future. Its an animal and animals are unpredictable.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Oof that purplish one is pretty. That is a. versicolor?


It is C. versicolor. Yes, the blue is juvenile coloration.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> Their temperament can change with the wind. Perfectly docile specimens can molt and suddenly become super defensive/skittish. I wouldn't rely upon past behavior predicting the future. Its an animal and animals are unpredictable.


True it would suck if it hid all the times


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 12, 2018)

Brachypelma hamorii/smithi/emilia/boehmei - Heinously easy to care for, if you somehow manage to kill one of these then you should not reproduce... Ever.

View media item 48704












1.0 Brachypelma smithi (ex annitha)



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Apr 10, 2018
__
brachypelma
brachypelma annitha
brachypelma smithi
mexican giant orange knee
mexican redknee tarantula
smithi




						Daredevil rocking his new suit
					
















B. emilia



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jul 24, 2017
__ 5



						Scarlet, my 3" female.
					



View media item 46602
Acanthoscurria geniculata - Like to be kept on slightly moist substrate but pretty easy husbandry-wise and they don't know what hiding is, they think everything is food though so don't stick your booping appendages near it.













0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Mar 15, 2018
__ 7
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
geniculata
whitebanded tarantula




						Rehoused Rogue as she was the only spood I hadn't changed over to topsoil from my old mix yet...
					




Nhandu chromatus - See _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ but they can be a bit feistier.

View media item 45885
Grammostola iheringi - Can be pricey/difficult to find but I love the look of them, they grow fast and eat like tanks, can be a little high strung and they are pretty fast but not that difficult to deal with.

View media item 46982View media item 45884
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - Fast growers, great eaters, skittish and fast but still suitable for a beginner.

View media item 44938


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> How old would you say it has to be before you know their personality?


Temperament can change at any time, they can have complete personality switch-ups from moult to moult, I have a Brachypelma hamorii (a typically "docile" species) that went from really docile to pure evil after a moult.













My B. hamorii is still defective.



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jul 23, 2017
__ 8
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula
threat
threat pose
threat posture




						She still thinks she's a P. cancerides.
					






ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Oof that purplish one is pretty. That is a. versicolor?


They're all Caribena versicolor (they were moved from Avicularia well over a year ago now), blue is the sling/juvenile colouration, purple/red is the subadult/adult colouration, photos 2/5/6/7 from that post are all the same spider.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> True it would suck if it hid all the times


Well, to be honest, if the set up is appropriate you'll probably not see it that often. They're usually great webbers. They set up a funnel and call it home. Mine only comes out at night. And very often only her front legs. Case in point ^


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Apr 12, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Brachypelma hamorii/smithi/emilia/boehmei - Heinously easy to care for, if you somehow manage to kill one of these then you should not reproduce... Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That B. hamorii pic gets me every time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

The one thing that sort of bugs me is that some sellers say on case of d.o.a you get replacement if messaged within 24hrs- good. but then they dont reimburse the shipping and on top of that you have to pay shipping once more to have a new one shipped to you and on top of that you have to send them the dead specimen? that would outweigh the cost if you bought a single t.


Which kind of feels ridiculous. I get the shipping to send new one not free, but original shipping cost should very much be reimbursed. 

I guess that just makes me rather leery/wary? I was reading some websites that do that and I guess for all of that, I would rather a refund and try my luck elsewhere? Not that I expect a death, however a comment made here earlier + the comment I read on another site made me iffy.


Any sellers that you guys know would do good by you? As I would prefer same day or overnight shipping when time comes.



Little Grey Spider said:


> View attachment 272317
> 
> Well, to be honest, if the set up is appropriate you'll probably not see it that often. They're usually great webbers. They set up a funnel and call it home. Mine only comes out at night. And very often only her front legs. Case in point ^


Oof so maybe a species that doesnt hide is in order.


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Apr 12, 2018)

Well, I mean, why should the seller be out the shipping cost if you have a DOA? The DOA still got shipped... Still costs them money to do so.

Personally, my most recent purchase was with Fear Not Tarantulas and she was amazingly helpful.

Edit: Every tarantula hides at some point or another. Unless you dont offer them the ability to do so, but that would be inhumane.


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Brachypelma hamorii/smithi/emilia/boehmei - Heinously easy to care for, if you somehow manage to kill one of these then you should not reproduce... Ever.
> 
> View media item 48704
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Though all this moving thing sounds annoying. lol Moving as in switching names. Its a bit confusing.



Little Grey Spider said:


> Well, I mean, why should the seller be out the shipping cost if you have a DOA? The DOA still got shipped... Still costs them money to do so.
> 
> Personally, my most recent purchase was with Fear Not Tarantulas and she was amazingly helpful.
> 
> Edit: Every tarantula hides at some point or another. Unless you dont offer them the ability to do so, but that would be inhumane.


Question is, why should the buyer be penalized for something they didn't do? If you order during spring, check the weather ahead, and only use same day shipping wouldn't that not be enough time for a t to die from stress? d.o.a can mean anything from shipping an already sick(or dying) specimen to not properly shipping it..... When I had reptiles I rarely had that happen to me, but the times it did happen I wasn't the only one whom it  had happened to.... plus when you're buying a live animal I would expect it to come alive.

I have never owned a tarantula and it only worries me because the species I like feel as if they're pricy....


Though on a sidenote isn't there some insurance for shipping certain live animals? Which would theoretically cover both sides... Because it costs both sides to ship. If I have to swallow the original shipping cost that's fine but when you have to return the d.o.a that's an extra cost you aren't quite getting back.

Ultimately, I could try with your suggestion. I doubt they'd be problematic. I guess it's the wording of things that makes me iffy.



mmm sorry if it sounds weird.


As for the hiding thing, yeah I get what you mean. Tarantulas hide during moulting I hear and after eating? 

But I just meant I wanted to avoid one that would hide 24/7. A friend of mine has a zebra striped knee and it's supposed to be out there... yet it never leaves its hideout


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Question is, why should the buyer be penalized for something they didn't do? If you order during spring, check the weather ahead, and only use same day shipping wouldn't that not be enough time for a t to die from stress? d.o.a can mean anything from shipping an already sick(or dying) specimen to not properly shipping it..... When I had reptiles I rarely had that happen to me, but the times it did happen I wasn't the only one whom it  had happened to.... plus when you're buying a live animal I would expect it to come alive.
> 
> I have never owned a tarantula and it only worries me because the species I like feel as if they're pricy....
> 
> ...


A DOA is a risk you as a purchaser take. I'm not sure about other dealers, but the ones I've used Their guarantees usually almost always have an option to send a photo first and that shipping back is only if they request it. From what I understand, usually the photographic evidence is sufficient. You're not at fault if it died during shipping, I agree. But from a legal standpoint, you paid for that tarantula before it shipped and once it leaves the breeders care- it's your animal/your responsibility. It's actually not required of them to even replace a DOA- most places do because it is good business to do so. If the shipper lost it, guess what? The breeder isn't required to replace it. It was out of their hands out of their care. With that being said.... REPUTABLE breeders would not send a sick/dying animal. Most won't ship one if it looks close to a molt. A reputable breeder watches weather reports and does everything in their power to make sure your animal arrives promptly and in good health. If you really are to uneasy about shipping them, find someone local that you can drive to. Or wait for a local expo. But you could drive it home and it could die from the car ride. It's always a gamble.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> A DOA is a risk you as a purchaser take. I'm not sure about other dealers, but the ones I've used Their guarantees usually almost always have an option to send a photo first and that shipping back is only if they request it. From what I understand, usually the photographic evidence is sufficient. You're not at fault if it died during shipping, I agree. But from a legal standpoint, you paid for that tarantula before it shipped and once it leaves the breeders care- it's your animal/your responsibility. It's actually not required of them to even replace a DOA- most places do because it is good business to do so. If the shipper lost it, guess what? The breeder isn't required to replace it. It was out of their hands out of their care. With that being said.... REPUTABLE breeders would not send a sick/dying animal. Most won't ship one if it looks close to a molt. A reputable breeder watches weather reports and does everything in their power to make sure your animal arrives promptly and in good health. If you really are to uneasy about shipping them, find someone local that you can drive to. Or wait for a local expo. But you could drive it home and it could die from the car ride. It's always a gamble.


True, very true. I guess I can hope my dealer is a good dealer. If my first experience doesn't end up badly I would from then onwards turn to them for all my needs shopping wise... I guess I am overthinking it.


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> True, very true. I guess I can hope my dealer is a good dealer. If my first experience doesn't end up badly I would from then onwards turn to them for all my needs shopping wise... I guess I am overthinking it.


Most definitely.... For me, if I'm unsure that I will positively be home for delivery, I opt to deliver it to a shipping center, then I drive and pick it up myself. That eliminates some possibility of voiding the LAG or having the package be out in the elements or even possibly stolen.


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> Most definitely.... For me, if I'm unsure that I will positively be home for delivery, I opt to deliver it to a shipping center, then I drive and pick it up myself. That eliminates some possibility of voiding the LAG or having the package be out in the elements or even possibly stolen.


Oh I wasn't speaking about being refunded if you werent there. Originally I was talking about, you placed the order, stayed home that day and was actively waiting at the porch and you receive package, open it and find out its already dead. 

Ah yeah I now remember as well to not use fedex. Where I live fedex literally throws packages at the porch... had that happened to me last summer when I had bought a laptop and it came broken. Here usps is careful.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Which kind of feels ridiculous. I get the shipping to send new one not free, but original shipping cost should very much be reimbursed.


No, the shipping is paid for and it happened, its unreasonable to expect shipping costs to be reimbursed, that money is spent.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I guess that just makes me rather leery/wary?


It shouldn't.  Clearly you do not realize how infrequently DOAs happen.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Any sellers that you guys know would do good by you?


There are dozens and dozens of them...absolutely no shortage...just read the reviews, you can even go to the review page and select for the most popular or most highly rated sellers here on the boards.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Question is, why should the buyer be penalized for something they didn't do?


Its not a penalty, like I said, shipping costs are paid for, the shipping wasn't DOA, it happened as paid for.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> If you order during spring, check the weather ahead, and only use same day shipping wouldn't that not be enough time for a t to die from stress?


In Europe it typically takes 3-7 days to receive orders, still, they have little issues with safe shipping.  If a t is packed well, its safe and will do just fine.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> can mean anything from shipping an already sick(or dying) specimen to not properly shipping it


Tarantulas aren't like reptiles, they do not suffer from illnesses in the manner that other higher animals do.   You can always ask for pics of the specimen before buying, its not an issue.


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I have never owned a tarantula and it only worries me because the species I like feel as if they're pricy....


Its not always pricey...if you utilize 2 day (many sellers do offer LAG with 2-3 day under good conditions) and shop right, it can be very inexpensive.

Consider  A local LPS may sell a N. chromatus juvie for $40 to as much as $80.   I just shipped* 2* of them for a grand total of $24 *including* shipping costs.....compared to a LPS, ts are still vastly cheaper, even with shipping costs included....even with a $35-45 overnight fee.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> guess I can hope my dealer is a good dealer


Just read the reviews first...there are a few bad ones, but they are few and far between....If I were to name the good ones I would go on for half a page or more.



Little Grey Spider said:


> But you could drive it home and it could die from the car ride. It's always a gamble.


Agreed, a car ride in a t from the LPS is in far greater danger than one packed properly for shipping, even for 3 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

cold blood said:


> No, the shipping is paid for and it happened, its unreasonable to expect shipping costs to be reimbursed, that money is spent.
> 
> It shouldn't.  Clearly you do not realize how infrequently DOAs happen.
> 
> ...


I don't know to quote each thing so my responses may seem a tad random but...


Okay that makes more sense. I had that mentality to cover my bases as live animals like reptiles and amphibians are rather delicate.For turtles, snakes, monitors? stress alone can easily kill them.... 

What kind of illness can tarantulas get?

If the shipping cost doesn't excede the cost of the specimens I don't mind it.


As for animals from LPS... yeah I dont like petstores either... today I went to petsmart to get a collar for my dog and I happened to look at the reptiles they looked in poor shape. 

The one emperor scorpion there looked like it was about to die. In a tiny kritter keeper with a large water dish, a big soaked sponge in the dish and no hide outs. 

The one tarantula there was a sling, looked about 1-2 inch likely 1 1/2 inch... and it was near the lid of the kritter keeper with a big web. Had no hide out, except one plant there. Had same layout as scorpion. 

I am a firm believer providing a bit of space for animals... and they were lined right next to each other.

Tarantula seemed as it didnt care, but the scorp looked sickly


----------



## cold blood (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I don't know to quote each thing so my responses may seem a tad random but...


Yeah, I can help you out there.

You highlight the line you want to quote and when you do, you click on the quote icon that will appear (if you want to quote the whole message, you just use the quote icon next to the reply icon).....you can do this as many times as you like, when finished, next to the reply box you will now see an icon that says "insert quotes" (this only shows if you have used the quote icon)...click here and it will compile all of your chosen lines/posts that you chose....after you click this, you will see "quote these messages", click this and all the messages will appear and you can answer each one by one...when done you just click "post reply" as you normally would.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> For turtles, snakes, monitors? stress alone can easily kill them....


Yes, I get that and this is what makes many new people nervous, but unlike other animals, ts actually *love* the tight dark places they are shipped in, often they resist leaving when being unpacked and sometimes even web themselves in even further.













Shipping Vial



__ cold blood
__ Dec 4, 2017
__ 4


















mm versi



__ cold blood
__ Nov 1, 2017



						on the way to a date
					






ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> What kind of illness can tarantulas get?


They don't...under some real questionable situations (that you are not likely to ever see) they _can_ get a fungal or bacterial infection, but its _exceedingly_ rare, in nearly 2 decades I have *never* seen this personally, just a couple times online, generally from LPS bought ts kept in abysmal conditions for _extended_ periods of time.  

The biggest issue comes from parasites, but this is really only an issue with wild caught specimens...most of what you would purchase would be CB or slings that wouldn't have the time to get a parasite, even if WC.   Illnesses are really a* non*-issue with tarantulas.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> If the shipping cost doesn't excede the cost of the specimens I don't mind it.


Sometimes even if that's the case, its still worth it and cheaper than a local store,  mean you can find some slings for $5-8, *or even less.* 

But in reality, its why many, if not most of us, prefer to buy several of them at a time...buying one at a time certainly is the most expensive way to go about it...and buying several slings is also the best and actually cheapest way to purchase slings.  

You can raise up 5 slings for instance, and when juvies you can sex out your female, and sell the remainder, generally for more than you paid for the lot of 5 as they are more valuable as juvies...even males.....or you can raise them to adulthood, and sell the females for even more, and trade the males for slings, cash or take a chance on a breeding loan....when breeders acquire males, its easier for them to trade you several new slings of different species for that male...making a bulk purchase of slings an excellent way to expand at virtually no future cost down the road....play it right and the hobby practically pays for its self.


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I am a firm believer providing a bit of space for animals...


Yep, but ts are quite different....while most animals prefer open spaces, ts actually prefer tight, dark places (and avoid those open spaces)...part of what makes them so easy and safe to ship....the other part is that they are passive breathers, so they require _almost_ nothing in terms of an air supply.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

cold blood said:


> You highlight the line you want to quote and when you do, you click on the quote icon that will appear (if you want to quote the whole message, you just use the quote icon next to the reply icon).....you can do this as many times as you like, when finished, next to the reply box you will now see an icon that says "insert quotes" (this only shows if you have used the quote icon)...click here and it will compile all of your chosen lines/posts that you chose....after you click this, you will see "quote these messages", click this and all the messages will appear and you can answer each one by one...when done you just click "post reply" as you normally would.


Ahh this explains why. I was trying to do it on my phone and couldn't but laptop lets me do so.


cold blood said:


> Yes, I get that and this is what makes many new people nervous, but unlike other animals, ts actually *love* the tight dark places they are shipped in, often they resist leaving when being unpacked and sometimes even web themselves in even further.


Yeah it makes me quite nervous I guess. 


cold blood said:


> They don't...under some real questionable situations (that you are not likely to ever see) they _can_ get a fungal or bacterial infection, but its _exceedingly_ rare, in nearly 2 decades I have *never* seen this personally, just a couple times online, generally from LPS bought ts kept in abysmal conditions for _extended_ periods of time.
> The biggest issue comes from parasites, but this is really only an issue with wild caught specimens...most of what you would purchase would be CB or slings that wouldn't have the time to get a parasite, even if WC. Illnesses are really a* non*-issue with tarantulas.


That's actually rather reassuring. When it comes to things like fish? They die from just being looked at. Reptiles? Depends, typically for turtles other than a RES - they die rather easily. Same goes for a lot of exotics.



cold blood said:


> Sometimes even if that's the case, its still worth it and cheaper than a local store, mean you can find some slings for $5-8, *or even less.*
> 
> But in reality, its why many, if not most of us, prefer to buy several of them at a time...buying one at a time certainly is the most expensive way to go about it...and buying several slings is also the best and actually cheapest way to purchase slings.
> 
> You can raise up 5 slings for instance, and when juvies you can sex out your female, and sell the remainder, generally for more than you paid for the lot of 5 as they are more valuable as juvies...even males.....or you can raise them to adulthood, and sell the females for even more, and trade the males for slings, cash or take a chance on a breeding loan....when breeders acquire males, its easier for them to trade you several new slings of different species for that male...making a bulk purchase of slings an excellent way to expand at virtually no future cost down the road....play it right and the hobby practically pays for its self.


 Thing is, buying slings is likelier the cheaper method and more ideal/logical thing to do... But if like me you only want 1 tarantula for the next few years(I.e. you're not going to add anything other than just one until that period passes) then you would probably rather buy one that is 100% guaranteed to be a female. 

Females are ideal, males are only there for reproduction. From how I see it.

So if I want say a sexable brachypelma albo.  then it would need to be a sub-adult... which would probably cost me the cost of 3-4 slings.


I don't quite understand why slings are cheaper to be honest. 

Are slings fragile or something?


----------



## cold blood (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Thing is, buying slings is likelier the cheaper method and more ideal/logical thing to do... But if like me you only want 1 tarantula for the next few years(I.e. you're not going to add anything other than just one until that period passes) then you would probably rather buy one that is 100% guaranteed to be a female.
> 
> Females are ideal, males are only there for reproduction. From how I see it.


This is a common misconception IMO.

I firmly believe that young males are excellent first ts.  First off, they progress much faster, which means you learn things faster....then when they mature, you learn a valuable lesson as to what to look for in a MM, which helps avoid unscrupulous sellers trying to pass off MMs.   In addition, you are only getting a few years with it, so if its not something you decide you want long term, you aren't stuck with it for 2-3 decades.   On top of that, when you get a MM, it allows you do trade or sell it, and in doing do, you will make personal connections within the hobby, specifically with breeders and expand to new areas at no cost, or very little cost.

I think males can be hugely beneficial to a new keeper, and am always frustrated by the MM bashing you typically see.   There's nothing wrong with a male and no one should be upset by owning one.   Just my 2 cents on the subject.

MMs make the hobby's would go 'round...so to speak.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I don't quite understand why slings are cheaper to be honest.


Its because when breeders have them, they are in abundance...also they are always unsexed.   Larger ts mean someone had to take a considerable amount of time getting them to that larger size...this can be very time consuming...although its not always.   There is always more slings available than juvies and adults....so just the supply factor keeps them at lower cost.

Slings do have a rep for being fragile, but in truth, its only a few species that are, most are really easy to raise if given the proper instruction...which you will have being here.   I will say, raising slings is one of the great joys of owning tarantulas...watching them grow is so gratifying, plus they molt faster, and are always hungry, so they have a max prey drive....you want a t you can feed regularly, you want a sling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

cold blood said:


> I firmly believe that young males are excellent first ts. First off, they progress much faster, which means you learn things faster....then when they mature, you learn a valuable lesson as to what to look for in a MM, which helps avoid unscrupulous sellers trying to pass off MMs. In addition, you are only getting a few years with it, so if its not something you decide you want long term, you aren't stuck with it for 2-3 decades. On top of that, when you get a MM, it allows you do trade or sell it, and in doing do, you will make personal connections within the hobby, specifically with breeders and expand to new areas at no cost, or very little cost.
> 
> I think males can be hugely beneficial to a new keeper, and am always frustrated by the MM bashing you typically see. There's nothing wrong with a male and no one should be upset by owning one. Just my 2 cents on the subject.
> 
> MMs make the hobby's would go 'round...so to speak.


 True... I guess I just like the females butt. I like how the females' are  more bulbous and round over all.

Also what's MMs? 

If I ever found one online I wanted to buy, and was given an exact picture, would you mind telling me if what's in the picture is what I'm paying for? I.e. if I wanted a b. smithi female  it doesn't turn out to be a male or doesn't end up being a similar looking species? Would be rather helpful.



cold blood said:


> Its because when breeders have them, they are in abundance...also they are always unsexed. Larger ts mean someone had to take a considerable amount of time getting them to that larger size...this can be very time consuming...although its not always. There is always more slings available than juvies and adults....so just the supply factor keeps them at lower cos


True, that makes sense. 

Also looking into brachys, and I guess I will look at more species overall.  I want to find one that I find pretty, and isn't hiding for most of the time. 


Do tarantulas see? Or are they like scorpions which according to a member here can only tell the brightness but can't really see?


----------



## cold blood (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> True... I guess I just like the females butt. I like how the females' are more bulbous and round over all.


Keep in mind that prior to a male maturing, most species look *exactly* the same as a female.  Its *only* once the male matures that he gets the smaller abdomen and longer legs.


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Also what's MMs?


Mature Male.


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> If I ever found one online I wanted to buy, and was given an exact picture, would you mind telling me if what's in the picture is what I'm paying for?


of course.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Also looking into brachys, and I guess I will look at more species overall. I want to find one that I find pretty, and isn't hiding for most of the time.


I would *strongly* suggest G. pulchripes.  Its one of the best beginner species, and grows faster than most beginner species do.  They're typically very docile, but are excellent eaters and generally active moving sub around and digging holes.  The females get large and bulky...they are readily available, both as slings and adults and everything in between so they are more reasonably priced.

Really just a great species to own.













G. pulchripes



__ cold blood
__ Feb 28, 2018
__ 12



						One of the runts molted and caught up to its siblings
					






ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Do tarantulas see?


Yes, but not very well.   Arboreals see better, but still not like we do by any stretch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 12, 2018)

cold blood said:


> I would *strongly* suggest G. pulchripes. Its one of the best beginner species, and grows faster than most beginner species do. They're typically very docile, but are excellent eaters and generally active moving sub around and digging holes. The females get large and bulky...they are readily available, both as slings and adults and everything in between so they are more reasonably priced.


Ah I was watching this video:






And so far from *this *selection I like(not in order): 

Arizona Blonde

Brachypelma albopilosum

Chilean Gold Burst


Not mentioned:

Puerto Rican Tarantulas? I wonder how many different kinds there are.

There's a list I am compiling on the ones I like. 

Also I am thinking of buying a large painting brush (like the long ones that you use to paint on a canvas) as this seems more gentle way to herd them with 0 room for mistake- I mean how can you hurt a tarantula with a brush?


----------



## Dovey (Apr 12, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Are the versicolors the martiniques? because youtube shows them as dull colored like dark with barely any bright.


 you know you should be aware that the one time I was nearly bitten by a tarantula, it was because I was still wearing my garden gloves when I came in and was reaching in to just change out a water bowl really quickly. Scared her to death! My little New World arboreal came out like a bat out of hell and was going to get those gloves!

You seem to be really worried about a spider ever actually touching you. I can completely relate! I got into tarantulas because I was afraid of spiders and that fact was really getting on my nerves. At first, if one touched me, even if I knew intellectually that it wasn't going to bite me,  would squeal and jump up and down and get up on the bed and squeal some more while I jumped up and down on the bed. Now, if it's a new world species other than my nhandu _mature female,_ I don't even bother with tongs: I just sort of scootch 'em from one space to another with my fingers. Never been bitten, only once ever nearly been bitten, and that was because of the gloves. You've got to trust the process and that you will come to have more affection _for_ than fear _of_ your spiders.

Ps, start with the Arizona blond. She'll be your least colorful spider in the long run, but you'll love her best. And if you ever do have a hankering to handle, they tolerate it very well. I'll tell you right now that I occasionally handle my locally sourced desert blondes because I usually start a relationship handling when I pick them up to move them off the middle of the highway. They climb all over me in the car, and it's just okay.

I don't make a habit of handling my other tarantulas. And anybody who seems to be having a bad day, I do use paint brushes to gently switch them along.


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 13, 2018)

Dovey said:


> because I usually start a relationship handling when I pick them up to move them off the middle of the highway.


Lol sorry just out of context sounds funny a bit. But yeah I live up north. Nowhere with anything other than recluse I think, wolf spiders, and black widows.


Dovey said:


> Ps, start with the Arizona blond.


What would you say you like about them? Also what would you say for the curly hair? I am thinking I might just get two. A sling of a fast growing species, and a nearly adult of a slow grower. But if you say blondy then why not?


----------



## cold blood (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> What would you say you like about them? Also what would you say for the curly hair? I am thinking I might just get two. A sling of a fast growing species, and a nearly adult of a slow grower. But if you say blondy then why not?


Curly hair (B. albopilosum) is a wonderful choice...a much better eater than the blonde, and at smaller sizes, a much faster grower.   G. pulchripes is another to consider...larger than most beginner species (7" range for females) and a supreme eater, and faster growth than the typical beginner...at least until the juvie stage....but typically very docile as well.   The pulchripes and albo are also some of the more active ts you could look at.













curly hair



__ cold blood
__ Nov 4, 2017
__ 1



						I like how albos look in pics
					
















G. pulchripes



__ cold blood
__ Feb 28, 2018
__ 12



						One of the runts molted and caught up to its siblings


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 13, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Curly hair (B. albopilosum) is a wonderful choice...a much better eater than the blonde, and at smaller sizes, a much faster grower.   G. pulchripes is another to consider...larger than most beginner species (7" range for females) and a supreme eater, and faster growth than the typical beginner...at least until the juvie stage....but typically very docile as well.   The pulchripes and albo are also some of the more active ts you could look at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the pulchripes were the slower growing of the bunch according to one of the videos. Albos seem to be cute but now I am stuck between that and the blonde. I started looking more at it after they mentioned it. They look rather slick.  Though I see some can be complete ass hats. 

But the albos are nice too. So adorable.


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I thought the pulchripes were the slower growing of the bunch according to one of the videos.


_G. pulchra_ is a slow grower. _G. pulchripes_ grows reasonably fast (for a _Grammostola_).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 13, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> _G. pulchra_ is a slow grower. _G. pulchripes_ grows reasonably fast (for a _Grammostola_).


How slow is too slow and how fast is fast? All of this sounds very relative. 

Is there a growth rate chart for these T's? 

As for the curly hairs and the arizona blonde's do you guys know the average size?


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> How slow is too slow and how fast is fast? All of this sounds very relative.
> 
> Is there a growth rate chart for these T's?


It varies widely based on temperatures and feeding schedules, but here are the molting and size records for my two pulchras:

pulchra #1 (acquired on 9/5/2015 at 0.75")

10/7/2015: 1.25"
12/22/2015
2/16/2016
10/29/2016
2/10/2017: 2.25"
10/31/2017
1/1/2018: 2.75"

pulchra #2 (acquired on 9/26/2015 at 2")

12/2/2015
1/19/2016: 3"
1/31/2017: 3.5"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 13, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> It varies widely based on temperatures and feeding schedules, but here are the molting and size records for my two pulchras:
> 
> pulchra #1 (acquired on 9/5/2015 at 0.75")
> 
> ...


Yeah that's... that's very slow growing.


I wonder how fast the fast growers take.


Also I was looking at native species of tarantulas to the US and I stumble upon this:

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ds-of-tarantulas-to-u-s-idUSTRE70I0EG20110119


Are brachypelmas really protected? Does it affect me?


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Also I was looking at native species of tarantulas to the US and I stumble upon this:
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ds-of-tarantulas-to-u-s-idUSTRE70I0EG20110119
> 
> ...


Yes, but it is legal to buy, sell, and breed _Brachypelma_ within the U.S. (They're listed under appendix II, which allows domestic trade but prohibits export from their native country without the proper permit.)

And regardless of whether a species is listed in CITES, it's illegal to have tarantulas shipped to the U.S. from another country without going through the proper procedure (which is cost-prohibitive for retail buyers). That's called brown-boxing, and it's a felony. Buy only from sellers located within the U.S.!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Are the versicolors the martiniques? because youtube shows them as dull colored like dark with barely any bright.


Not sure what videos you've been watching but my lass looks incredible in hers. Obviously she looks better in pics but still.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 13, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> Yes, but it is legal to buy, sell, and breed _Brachypelma_ within the U.S. (They're listed under appendix II, which allows domestic trade but prohibits export from their native country without the proper permit.)
> 
> And regardless of whether a species is listed in CITES, it's illegal to have tarantulas shipped to the U.S. from another country without going through the proper procedure (which is cost-prohibitive for retail buyers). That's called brown-boxing, and it's a felony. Buy only from sellers located within the U.S.!


Oof. Guy was naughty and got caught doing it then. 

It just threw me off a bit. Haven't heard of illegal imports since... well reptile hobby... 

I have so many choices right now to choose from and in my own time I would seriously want one of the ones I've been mentioning throughout the post.. that nhandu, aphonopelmas chalc, as for brachypelmas.... the curly haired and the albiceps seem nice.

The more I see the arizona one, I like the look-- but their behaviors from video to video? I keep seeing little arselings flicking hairs left and right... 







Though this guy was sort of pestering her a bit... 


as for avics, the versicolors, and this one purple one is all I have seen so far.



basin79 said:


> Not sure what videos you've been watching but my lass looks incredible in hers. Obviously she looks better in pics but still.


Ah wow that is a beauty! Looks absolutely stunning.

Does anyone know which one is this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 13, 2018)

This lass is another very colourful tarantula I own. Pamphobeteus sp Costa.






































ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Does anyone know which one is this?


Looks like a Xenesthis immanis.


----------



## Minty (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm relatively new to the hobby, but here's my 2 pence. If you like colour, get a Chromatopelma cyanepubescens (Greenbottle Blue). They're easy to keep, don't hide much, produce a lot of web, are good eaters and despite being skittish, they're still quite docile. That was my first tarantula and now I have two of them (9 tarantulas overall). 

However, you've said you like the Brachypelma albopilosum (curly hair) and I can't recommend that enough. My curly hair is probably my favourite tarantula. She's active, eats well, as docile as a kitten, doesn't hide and is great to observe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Apr 13, 2018)

cold blood said:


> I would *strongly* suggest G. pulchripes. Its one of the best beginner species,


 I second this. They're attractive, easy to keep, generally docile.... This is the spider I recommend to anyone wanted to get into T's. They're wonderful. The problem is, OP wants a T that stays out in the open almost all the time and is very colorful. An adult G. pulchripes perhaps, but the youngsters are good burrowers/hiders. I haven't seen my juvie male since November. Plus, while I personally find them very beautiful, they aren't in the same league as C. versicolor colorwise. If the OP were willing to negotiate on some of their demands, I agree a G. pulchripes would be perfect. I love mine. He was my first ever tarantula and I don't tell my others, but he's kinda my favorite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Lol sorry just out of context sounds funny a bit. But yeah I live up north. Nowhere with anything other than recluse I think, wolf spiders, and black widows.


Sorry, just caught this.... Are you saying up north we have brown recluses? Because, I mean, unless their range has expanded dramatically, we don't. As far as I know, there are no Loxosceles reclusa established in the North East. And why are poor wolf spiders included with widows and recluses?? None of the Lycosidae sp. are medically significant. We DO have L. variolus and I believe a bit of mactans up here, but I've never seen one.... ::mumbles of resentment:: Honestly, I'd love to find a recluse up here.... All the pest control guys say we have them.... I always say I'll pay cash for a locally collected specimen, but no one ever calls back....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Does anyone know which one is this?


judging by the hairs on the rump, that looks liks a species in the genus Xenesthis.



Little Grey Spider said:


> I second this. They're attractive, easy to keep, generally docile.... This is the spider I recommend to anyone wanted to get into T's. They're wonderful. The problem is, OP wants a T that stays out in the open almost all the time and is very colorful. An adult G. pulchripes perhaps, but the youngsters are good burrowers/hiders. I haven't seen my juvie male since November. Plus, while I personally find them very beautiful, they aren't in the same league as C. versicolor colorwise. If the OP were willing to negotiate on some of their demands, I agree a G. pulchripes would be perfect. I love mine. He was my first ever tarantula and I don't tell my others, but he's kinda my favorite


Well i rsised 162 (half a sac) and didnt have that experience with them....house any sling in an oversize enclosure and thats bound to happen.   I still have 5, and none ever hide...in fact every one has totally blocked their hides making them unusable...


----------



## boina (Apr 13, 2018)

cold blood said:


> judging by the hairs on the rump, that looks liks a species in the genus Xenesthis.
> 
> Well i rsised 162 (half a sac) and didnt have that experience with them....house any sling in an oversize enclosure and thats bound to happen.   I still have 5, and none ever hide...in fact every one has totally blocked their hides making them unusable...


Ok, I have to reply to this now. After all this praise of G. pulchripes I just have to state that I dislike mine. If I ever were to sell one of my female tarantulas (not likely) G. pulchripes would be the second one to go (first is Stichoplastoris sp.). She was one of my first 10 Ts and one of the few tarantulas I bought fully adult. She spends most of her time in her hide, is rather skittish when out at all, rarely eats, and generally just sits there. I'm not even sure she ever explored the other end of her enclosure, ever, in the two years she's been in it. I think she's broken. Maybe she's just a bit older than I thought.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Apr 13, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Well i rsised 162 (half a sac) and didnt have that experience with them....house any sling in an oversize enclosure and thats bound to happen. I still have 5, and none ever hide...in fact every one has totally blocked their hides making them unusable...


Well, mine has only been an "out in the open" kind of guy when he's hungry. He burrowed in sling enclosures and now in his juvie enclosure he has gone in his hide and sealed it. Perhaps he's the odd duck. I suspect as he gets larger his penchant for hiding will diminish. He's still one of my favorites.


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 13, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> I second this. They're attractive, easy to keep, generally docile.... This is the spider I recommend to anyone wanted to get into T's. They're wonderful. The problem is, OP wants a T that stays out in the open almost all the time and is very colorful. An adult G. pulchripes perhaps, but the youngsters are good burrowers/hiders. I haven't seen my juvie male since November. Plus, while I personally find them very beautiful, they aren't in the same league as C. versicolor colorwise. If the OP were willing to negotiate on some of their demands, I agree a G. pulchripes would be perfect. I love mine. He was my first ever tarantula and I don't tell my others, but he's kinda my favorite


Oh I sort of gave up on color + out in the open. So decided atleast something with a lighter colored head because I wanna see the eyes but more importantly non-hiding.  I am however thinking of going for a subadult.



boina said:


> Ok, I have to reply to this now. After all this praise of G. pulchripes I just have to state that I dislike mine. If I ever were to sell one of my female tarantulas (not likely) G. pulchripes would be the second one to go (first is Stichoplastoris sp.). She was one of my first 10 Ts and one of the few tarantulas I bought fully adult. She spends most of her time in her hide, is rather skittish when out at all, rarely eats, and generally just sits there. I'm not even sure she ever explored the other end of her enclosure, ever, in the two years she's been in it. I think she's broken. Maybe she's just a bit older than I thought.


Wow that sucks.



Little Grey Spider said:


> Sorry, just caught this.... Are you saying up north we have brown recluses? Because, I mean, unless their range has expanded dramatically, we don't. As far as I know, there are no Loxosceles reclusa established in the North East. And why are poor wolf spiders included with widows and recluses?? None of the Lycosidae sp. are medically significant. We DO have L. variolus and I believe a bit of mactans up here, but I've never seen one.... ::mumbles of resentment:: Honestly, I'd love to find a recluse up here.... All the pest control guys say we have them.... I always say I'll pay cash for a locally collected specimen, but no one ever calls back....


https://www.cowleys.com/pests-we-treat/technical-papers/19731-nj-homeowners-guide-to-spiders.html


https://spiderid.com/locations/united-states/new-jersey/


Yeah  I am, because in my old house I saw quite a few of them. You only see them near houses.... more so if abandoned. I only saw it in my garage and because no one ever touched the garage literally for 2 years of me moving there.

As for why I included a wolf spider with them it's because it was one of the 3 i could quickly think of.... we do have quite a bit of species... with a lot of persistence you can find them....



Same thing someone said to me about wood turtles not living in n j but I proved them wrong once. (though wood turtles are very very rare imho) only ever saw one once.

Nj is just kind of boring with insects and arachnids... only insect I care for here is the camponotus penn. and for arachnids.... 


I technically had a wolf spider I caught surprise me with an egg sac. She was surprisingly active. I had her in a 2.5 tank. Gave her a good burrow/hide and she only hid the first week or so. 

After that? she was always out in the open. Sometimes explored too. When slings hatched she carried them in her back.

I had her for a year and I am not even sure at what point(or how) she laid her eggsac. But it was much later in the year. I overwintered them and let em go next spring.



cold blood said:


> judging by the hairs on the rump, that looks liks a species in the genus Xenesthis.
> 
> Well i rsised 162 (half a sac) and didnt have that experience with them....house any sling in an oversize enclosure and thats bound to happen.   I still have 5, and none ever hide...in fact every one has totally blocked their hides making them unusable...


xenethis?

Do you sell ts?


----------



## cold blood (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Do you sell ts?


I am an active breeder, so I do sell them.


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 13, 2018)

cold blood said:


> I am an active breeder, so I do sell them.


what do you typically breed?


----------



## cold blood (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> what do you typically breed?


Everything...If I have a mature female and I can locate a MM for her, I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 13, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Everything...If I have a mature female and I can locate a MM for her, I do.


So your favorite beginner is g.pulchripes? what about the g.albi and g.albo? or the arizona blondes? what do you make of them?
Also do you ever sell sub adults? or nearly grown? I was hoping to get one of t that's 3inches or near it and maybe a few slings to start.

With slings you said I could grow them, and sell the ones I don't want?


----------



## cold blood (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> So your favorite beginner is g.pulchripes?


Of the most readily available, yes, they are fantastic and the one I most highly recommend.   T. cyaneolum is IMO the best, but its also pretty rare _and_ expensive.


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> what about the g.albi and g.albo? or the arizona blondes? what do you make of them?


The albopilosul and albiceps are members of the Brachypelma genus.    The AZ blonde is Aphonopelma chalcodes, just to be clear.

All three also make good starter ts....albopilosum would be at the top of the list along with the G. pulchripes due to better feeding response, slightly faster growth and typically being on the more active side of ts.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Also do you ever sell sub adults? or nearly grown? I was hoping to get one of t that's 3inches or near it and maybe a few slings to start.


Sure, when available...I do have a juviie G. pulchripes that's not technically for sale, but will be one day.


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> With slings you said I could grow them, and sell the ones I don't want?


yep...and since you are here on AB, selling or trading them is even easier.


----------



## Torech Ungol (Apr 13, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Of the most readily available, yes, they are fantastic and the one I most highly recommend.   T. cyaneolum is IMO the best, but its also pretty rare _and_ expensive.
> 
> 
> The albopilosul and albiceps are members of the Brachypelma genus.    The AZ blonde is Aphonopelma chalcodes, just to be clear.
> ...


Out of those I prefer the albo. I like how they make these little silk nests. 


Would you say they are the most active beginner t? and how long would it take one to reach maz size?

also what are the horns in the back for?



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> https://www.cowleys.com/pests-we-treat/technical-papers/19731-nj-homeowners-guide-to-spiders.html
> 
> 
> https://spiderid.com/locations/united-states/new-jersey/
> ...


A pest control company's goal is to kill pests. They're not really concerned with properly identifying what they kill. Thus, citing a pest control company as proof that you have Loxosceles reclusa is dubious, at best.

The other site you listed did not show L. reclusa as being in your area, so that one disproves your assertion quite handily on its own.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Out of those I prefer the albo. I like how they make these little silk nests.


No idea what you are talking about here....albos are not heavy webbers by any means.



ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Would you say they are the most active beginner t? and how long would it take one to reach maz size?


IMO G. pulchripes, B. vagans and B.albo tend to be more on the active side.

Growth rates are hugely variable.  They depend on both your husbandry and to a degree, the individual t.

An albo and pulchripes can reach juvie sizes in 1-2 years, adulthood would hake a few more years as growth slows as the t grows.


ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> also what are the horns in the back for


If you mean the back of the abdomen, those aren't horns, those are spinnerettes, they are for spinning web, all ts have them.

You need to explain what you mean...these ts have no horns...only a few species have actual real horns, none are beginners, the 2 main ones are OW and African.













Ceratogyrus marshalli



__ cold blood
__ Jan 13, 2017
__ 2
__
ceratogyrus
ceratogyrus cornuatus
ceratogyrus marshalli
female
great horned baboon tarantula
marshalli
mature female
straight horned baboon tarantula
straighthorned tarantula




						marshalli
					




If you mean the appendages at the back of the abdomen, those aren't horns, those are spinnerettes, they are for spinning web, all ts have them.


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 13, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Of the most readily available, yes, they are fantastic and the one I most highly recommend.   T. cyaneolum is IMO the best, but its also pretty rare _and_ expensive.
> 
> 
> The albopilosul and albiceps are members of the Brachypelma genus.    The AZ blonde is Aphonopelma chalcodes, just to be clear.
> ...


not sure why it didnt send but yeah out of those i like the albo(curly) more from what I see they make these webbing to feel the ground?

are they the most active beginner t? how long it takes to be full grown?



Torech Ungol said:


> A pest control company's goal is to kill pests. They're not really concerned with properly identifying what they kill. Thus, citing a pest control company as proof that you have Loxosceles reclusa is dubious, at best.
> 
> The other site you listed did not show L. reclusa as being in your area, so that one disproves your assertion quite handily on its own.


Ah I was going by a simple google search. I can however say I did see what appeared to be a brown recluse 2 years after i had moved into that house.



cold blood said:


> No idea what you are talking about here....albos are not heavy webbers by any means.
> 
> 
> IMO G. pulchripes, B. vagans and B.albo tend to be more on the active side.
> ...


Ah spinnerettes! explains it well.

As for the web thing it was something I saw in this video








The spider was doing this weird little dance after eating and the spinerettes were moving a lot


----------



## cold blood (Apr 13, 2018)

Just to be clear, they really only web prior to molting or dropping an egg sac...as an example, i just opened my albo enclosure and took this pic...as you see, no discernable webbing.


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 13, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Just to be clear, they really only web prior to molting or dropping an egg sac...as an example, i just opened my albo enclosure and took this pic...as you see, no discernable webbing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I wasn't expecting that heavy webbing either. I just thought a lot of terrestrial t's did it to some extent to aid sensing nearby predators or prey


----------



## cold blood (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Yeah I wasn't expecting that heavy webbing either. I just thought a lot of terrestrial t's did it to some extent to aid sensing nearby predators or prey


With enough time in a permanent enclosure, they _can_ lay a film over the area...but all ts can and will do this pretty much.   Some individuals may be more inclined to web, others less....but its nothing at all unique to an albo or really any of the beginner species aside from the GBB, which webs A TON. 

A GBB would be a good choice as well if you really like web.   Theyre a popular t, great eaters and decently fast growth, especially as slings.  Although they do tend to be more on the skittish side, but not really that defensive.













Resized952017030395145750



__ cold blood
__ Mar 3, 2017

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 13, 2018)

cold blood said:


> With enough time in a permanent enclosure, they _can_ lay a film over the area...but all ts can and will do this pretty much.   Some individuals may be more inclined to web, others less....but its nothing at all unique to an albo or really any of the beginner species aside from the GBB, which webs A TON.
> 
> A GBB would be a good choice as well if you really like web.   Theyre a popular t, great eaters and decently fast growth, especially as slings.  Although they do tend to be more on the skittish side, but not really that defensive.
> 
> ...


I remember someone showing me theirs once. Was rather active but always tried to attack when you opened the lid.. and was fast lol.

Do you raise any of the ones I mentioned? what would you say about the arizonas? there is the nhandu as well...


----------



## cold blood (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> I remember someone showing me theirs once. Was rather active but always tried to attack when you opened the lid.. and was fast lol.
> 
> Do you raise any of the ones I mentioned? what would you say about the arizonas? there is the nhandu as well...


i keep them all but the blonde...i dont keep any Aphonopelma.


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Ah I was going by a simple google search. I can however say I did see what appeared to be a brown recluse 2 years after i had moved into that house.


There are many, many species of brown spider, some even sporting a "fiddle like" pattern on the carapace.... But there's only one Brown Recluse and I very highly doubt you found one in NJ. But hey, I would really love to be proven wrong. It would actually be a fairly cool discovery if you could prove that L. reclusa are established in NJ. You find one, you should submit it to bugguide and Mr. Vetter over in California.... Maps will have to be remade and your name will go down as the first person to document one there! Big stuff.... Anyway, your links prove nothing. No offense. My point of the pest control people earlier was just solidified if anything. They try to sell you business using scare tactics and fear mongering. I'm even farther north than you and I'm told all the time we have brown recluses up here. It's misinformation spread by ill informed people. "Hey, check out this brown recluse!" ::actually a Woodlouse Hunter:: " my face in emojis


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 13, 2018)

cold blood said:


> i keep them all but the blonde...i dont keep any Aphonopelma.


not fond of apho?


----------



## cold blood (Apr 13, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> not fond of apho?


nope


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 13, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> There are many, many species of brown spider, some even sporting a "fiddle like" pattern on the carapace.... But there's only one Brown Recluse and I very highly doubt you found one in NJ. But hey, I would really love to be proven wrong. It would actually be a fairly cool discovery if you could prove that L. reclusa are established in NJ. You find one, you should submit it to bugguide and Mr. Vetter over in California.... Maps will have to be remade and your name will go down as the first person to document one there! Big stuff.... Anyway, your links prove nothing. No offense. My point of the pest control people earlier was just solidified if anything. They try to sell you business using scare tactics and fear mongering. I'm even farther north than you and I'm told all the time we have brown recluses up here. It's misinformation spread by ill informed people. "Hey, check out this brown recluse!" ::actually a Woodlouse Hunter:: " my face in emojis


I forgot about bugguide. Buut yeah if I ever see one again I will definitely record it, snap a pic, heck ill even write my username, date, and location next to it. 

I mean hey it could had been something else. I just compared it to the image of one at the time and I remember freaking out and smashing the crap out of it. 

I am not fond of anything even hypothetically toxic/dangerous because sadly I have some health issues which stuff like that may screw with me worse....

I have seen a lot of yellow sacs though.



cold blood said:


> nope


Oh. lol I mean they do sometimes look/behave like angry little arselings. 

I am actually trying to learn more and more about tarantulas as well.

One of the t's you guys suggested will suffice to get my feet wet in the field... Then I can possibly add something prettier looking as well.


----------



## Thekla (Apr 14, 2018)

What about a Homoeomma sp. blue peru 2?

I got a sling at 1/2" in November 2017




... and within 4 months (and 3 moults) he grew up to 1 3/4"




He's currently in premoult again, maybe another 10 to 14 days to go.
Mine is always out in the open, he even moults openly and doesn't bury himself away for months like my B. albo for example. 

I heard they can get a bit skittish when older but mine is quite calm at the moment. I already rehoused him two times without a hitch. He's a very good eater and only fasts while in premoult. Not a really heavy webber, but there's a bit of webbing here and there.  Apparently they grow up to 5"-6", but there's also a smaller form (H. sp. blue peru 1) available, I think.

I really do love my little "Jack".


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 14, 2018)

Thekla said:


> What about a Homoeomma sp. blue peru 2?
> 
> I got a sling at 1/2" in November 2017
> 
> ...


Oh that ones gorgeous now. Its also pretty as an adult.

I guess personalities vary even within the same species a lot? Hm...

So it might be a good idea for me if I want a larger grown one to see maybe get a big one and to not waste shipping get a few slings or so... so I can have a choice between personality and gender? Then resell or trade the extras. 

I would need to study them daily, and have them in numbered and color coded containers so I don't miss which is which.

This would ensure better that I have c.b.b.  individuals too? Plus might help me familiarize myself better. I realize tarantulas don't need a lot of space so slings would be fine in containers for a while.

I need to look up how to identify when they're near moulting. As it would help prevent issues.


----------



## Thekla (Apr 14, 2018)

ReleaseTheQuacken said:


> Oh that ones gorgeous now. Its also pretty as an adult.


Yes it is! 



> I guess personalities vary even within the same species a lot? Hm...
> 
> So it might be a good idea for me if I want a larger grown one to see maybe get a big one and to not waste shipping get a few slings or so... so I can have a choice between personality and gender? Then resell or trade the extras.
> 
> ...


Of course personalities vary, but that's part of the game.  But they don't vary that much, I mean there're still species which are considered "beginner friendly" and those that are not. And yes, there may be the odd ones of a docile species not behaving like one, but IMO they're still the exceptions.

If I were you, I'd first choose maybe 2 or 3 slings (to justify shipping costs) of beginner Ts, maybe mixed with a juvie of a very slow growing beginner species. *Then do your research to proper house and care for these specific species.* Prepare enclosures (I'd always have several possible enclosures ready in case a spider isn't the size I expected), get food and after that - prepared and committed - just order them. Everything else comes with time and experience. You can't plan everything in advance, but you can very much overthink the whole thing. 
Just my 2 cents. 

P.S. What do you mean by c.b.b. individuals?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 14, 2018)

Thekla said:


> P.S. What do you mean by c.b.b. individuals?


Captive-bred with an extra B?


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 14, 2018)

Thekla said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> 
> Of course personalities vary, but that's part of the game.  But they don't vary that much, I mean there're still species which are considered "beginner friendly" and those that are not. And yes, there may be the odd ones of a docile species not behaving like one, but IMO they're still the exceptions.
> ...


All of that is true. A few to start would be good. Id just hope I get atleast one female.

Also c.b.b. means captive bred and born.  It's a persisting thing that lingered with me from reptile days


----------



## Thekla (Apr 14, 2018)

Well, if you get slings from a reputable breeder/hobbyist (there are quite a few here on the boards for those who live in the US) you can be sure to get CB specimens. Don't worry.


----------



## ReleaseTheQuacken (Apr 14, 2018)

Thekla said:


> Well, if you get slings from a reputable breeder/hobbyist (there are quite a few here on the boards for those who live in the US) you can be sure to get CB specimens. Don't worry.


Nice. Maybe someday I can bring a contribution to the community one way or another.

I always sort of wanted to make a contribution one way or another to these hobbies I have had.


http://www.tarantulasdemexico.com/en/tarantulasmex_en.htm



These pics are so beautiful


----------

